# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  MD5 Hash

## vibs_us

I am using wwGetMD5Hash function which was referred to me in one of my last post. 

http://excelsig.org/VBA/wwHash.htm#wwGetMD5Hash

However, the md5 hash that this function creates is different from what I get when I use the following link. For example, when I enter 123456789 the md5 generated from the website is *25f9e794323b453885f5181f1b624d0b* while in excel is different

http://www.zappersoftware.com/Help/md5.php

Any help would be appreciated. Do I have to convert the string into something else so that the values match??

----------


## edgeleb

i had troubles with that code too...Unicode and Ascii issues...i change it to only take the text on 1 cell and give the right Ascii Hex MD5 in Caps...there are probably more easy ways to do it...but well i did it on the run and after midnight  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Edge...



*MD5Hash*




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

